# New Hampshire or Massachusetts Hotel China



## nhpharm (May 18, 2020)

Picked up a small plate a while back with a coat of arms on it that I can't source.  It came with some other hotel china that was mostly from Massachusetts and New Hampshire and it has a Boston back mark so likely is from one of those two states or nearby.  Anyone recognize this?  Thinking 1910's-1920's but could be a bit newer.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

Well NHpharm, I think you are just about right on... possibly even a little later. Over the years I've dug up and also rescued quite a bit of this stuff from various locations (abandoned houses and diners, RR depot locations, etc.. I have several examples of Jackson, Shawnee, Buffalo and other manuf's of diner, restaurant and hotel pieces (unfortunately packed away due to space constraints), so I can't show pics unless I cyber dig through the 'puter, I might be able to find some. Your example pictured is sweet! very clean specimen, probably didn't see dirt. The fancy W in the coat of arms is probably your best clue. My mind went immediately to Waldorf Astoria, but it's probably not by reason of where you found it. Are there any high end hotels in the upper New England area named Winchester or Wilcox or something to that idea?
Happy researching friend, 
~Fred


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 28, 2021)

I finally figured out where this was from...apparently the Waumbek in Jefferson, New Hampshire.  Thanks to these folks!:









						Waumbek Hotel > Restaurant Ware Collectors Network
					

Manufacturer: Jackson China Co. User: Waumbek Hotel Date of plate: circa 1920s   Notes: One of the five largest "grand hotels" in the White Mountains of New Hampshire, the Waumbek was located in Jefferson, N.H. and started as a boarding house in 1860 on Starr Mountain. Renovations were made in...




					rwcn-idwiki-2.restaurantwarecollectors.com


----------

